# Luft/Gas Verhältnis für Brennerregelung (double cross)



## vsoft (16 Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle,
  hat jemand Erfahrung  mit Gasbrennerregelung?
  Kurzbeschreibung: Also ich habe eine Temperaturregelung , sie wirkt auf die Brennleistung (Luft und Gas Verhältnis).
Dessen Mengenveränderung das eingestellte Luft/Gas-Verhältnis optimal ansteuert durch einer double Crosss Regelung.  

  Was ist double cross Regelung?

  Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüsse


----------



## dalbi (16 Mai 2010)

Hi,

das einzige double cross das ich kenne, kann man indirekt auch zur Regelung benutzen. 

Was Du glaube ich meinst ist eine Verhältnisregelung, suche mal im Forum danach.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

willst du das mit einer SPS regeln?

Ich habe Zweifel, ob das so ohne weiteres zulässig ist.
Ich weiß zwar aus dem Stegreif nicht, wer da alles mitregen will, aber das könnte z. B. der DVGW sein



MfG


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 Mai 2010)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das einzige double cross das ich kenne, kann man indirekt auch zur Regelung benutzen.
> 
> ...



wenn man bei double cross ein verhältnis regeln muss, dann das von vodka zu bitterlimon 
wobei dafür ist dieser vodka doch zu schade


----------



## mst (16 Mai 2010)

Ich vermute mal, du wirst den Brenner anhand von einer Vorlauf,- oder Brennraumtemperatur, oder dergleichen regeln.

Anhand der Temperatur kann man ja zb. die Luftzufuhr regeln. Und mit einem zweiten regler im Verhältnis dazu das Gas.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2010)

Werden Luft und Gas wirklich komplett unabhängig voneinander von der SPS geregelt? Woher kommen dann die Grundeinstellungen? Sind Durchflussmesser für die beiden Komponenten installiert? Variiert die Temperatur der Luft?


----------



## vsoft (16 Mai 2010)

Ja richtig muss mit zwei Reglern realisiert werden. Wobei das Verhältnis bei kalten bzw. geheizten Ofen unterschiedlich ist. Also das bedeutet  bei  heizen soll 100m³ Gas und Luft   10m³  bei Kühlen soll 100m³ Luft und  10m³  Gas.


----------



## vsoft (16 Mai 2010)

Luft und Gas werden wirklich komplett von der SPS geregelt.
  Die Messwerte kommen aus Differenzdruckgeber (PA-Sensoren)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Mai 2010)

vsoft schrieb:


> Ja richtig muss mit zwei Reglern realisiert werden. Wobei das Verhältnis bei kalten bzw. geheizten Ofen unterschiedlich ist. Also das bedeutet  bei  heizen soll 100m³ Gas und Luft   10m³  bei Kühlen soll 100m³ Luft und  10m³  Gas.



Das Verhältnis von 1:10 bis 10:1 kann ich nicht glauben. Bei 100 m³ Gas und 10 m³ Luft brennt das Gemisch nicht richtig und das meiste Gas geht unverbrannt zum Kamin raus. 
Die Frage der Lufttemperatur bezog sich nicht auf den Ofenraum sondern auf die Verbrennungsluft in der Zufuhr. Da die Luftmenge stark von der Temperatur abhängt, bekommst du da schöne Unterschiede rein. Speziell wenn aus Einspargründen mit Luftvorwärmung (z.B. mit einem Rekuperator) gearbeitet wird.
Wie wird denn die Luft- und Gasmenge denn ermittelt?


----------



## vsoft (16 Mai 2010)

Das Verhältnis von 1:10 bis 10:1 kann ich auch nicht glauben
  Luft- und Gasmenge werden aus Differenzdruckgeber (PA-Sensoren) ermittelt.
  Luftvorwärmung: Ich habe auch Rekuperator. Die Temperatur-Kompensation wird auch ausgerechnet.  

    In der Regel wie wird geregelt??


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

unsere Dampfkessel im Geschäft regeln (elektr. Brennerverbungregler) das Gas nach der Leistungsanforderung und dann die Luft passend dazu

Aber wie gesagt: hier wollen mehrere Instanzen wohl mitreden.
Wie stellst du z. B. sicher, daß du nicht zuviel Gas bringst und so CO entsteht?

Wer steuert denn den Brenner?
Auch was selber-programmiertes, oder ein zugelassener Feuerungsautomat?


MfG


----------



## kawa650 (9 August 2010)

*double cross regelung*

Also die Doublecross Regelung soll sicherstellen das der Brenner beim Auf- und Abregeln immer mit Luftüberschuss gefahren wird.
Das bedeutet das beim Aufregel Luft die Fürungsgrösse ist und Gas die Folgegrösse, und beim Abregeln Gas als Führungsgrösse verwendet wird und Luft als Folgegrösse.
Eigentlich besteht der komplette Regelkreis aus einem Temperaturregler und einem Verhältnisregler bei denen der Stellgrad je nach Regelrichtung getauscht wird.


----------



## knarf (9 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe besagte Brennerregelungen schon mehrfach in SPS'en und Leitsystemen realisiert. Es handelt sich um ein relativ kompliziertes Gebilde. Mit Hilfe von MIN, MAX-Auswahlblöcken, wird gewährleistet, daß beim Lastanforderungssignal des Temperaturreglers die Luft vorfährt. Das Gas wird dann über eine vom Brennerlieferanten vorgegebene Kurve im Verhältnis zur Luftistmenge nachgefahren. Fällt z.B. der Luftdrallregler jetzt aus, bleibt die Regelung an ihrem derzeitigen Punkt stehen und zieht nicht weiter. Hierduch wird sichergestellt, daß immer ein Luftüberschuß bei dieser Lambda-Regelung vorhanden ist. Wird das Lastanforderungssignal vom übergeordneten Temperaturregler verringert, wird durch diese Regelschaltung das Gas zuerst verringert und die Luft wird durch die vom Brennerlieferanten vorgegebene Kurve (in der SPS hinterlegt) entsprechend dem Gasistwert verringert.
Sinn des Ganzen ist, immer einen Luftüberschuß zu gewährleisten. Ist kein Luftüberschuß vorhanden, entsteht CO, was z.B. beim nächsten Zünden (trotz Vorbelüftung) oder durch die Brenner selbst zur Explosion gelangen kann (heiße Kiste).
Als Sahnehäubchen wird normalerweise noch im Schornstein für die Rauchgase der Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen. Dieser wirkt noch korrigierend auf die Lambda-Verhältnisregelung.
Zuviel Luftüberschuß ist nämlich auch sinnlos, da Energie verschwendet wird.
Die sichere Abschaltung bei Lambda-Verletzung passiert in vom TÜV abgenommenen Fehlersicheren Steuerung und ist für gewöhnlich SIL 3.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Poldi007 (11 August 2010)

*double cross*

hallo, 
habe eure beiträge gelesen. mich interessiert die double cross funktion für die gas luft regelung. hat jemand so einen baustein für S7?
oder gibt es etwas fertiges von siemens?

Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## JOHKU (11 August 2010)

Hallo Poldi007

wir haben die Lösungen nach denen Du suchst, sowohl als Verbund- als auch Verhältnisregelung.

www.intherma.de

Gruß


----------



## knarf (12 August 2010)

Hallo Poldi,
mir ist kein fertiger Baustein von Siemens bekannt. Aufgrund der komplexen Struktur (Dichtekorrektur der Luft- und Gasmengenmessung, Sauerstoffkorrektur der Regelung aus O2-Messung im Schornstein, optimale Einstellung der beiden PID-Regler für Gas- und Luftmenge u.s.w.) bin ich persönlich immer davor zurückgeschreckt dies in einem FB zu realisieren. Die MIN/MAX-Regelung erhält ja außerdem noch ihren Lastsollwert von einem übergeordneten Temperatur-Lastregler.
In diesem ganzen Gebilde müssen die Reglerausgänge in % auch auf die physikalischen Meßbereiche der Luft- und Gasmengen umgerechnet werden u.s.w. .
Um mit dem Philosophen Ben Akiba zu sprechen, es ist alles schon einmal dagewesen auf dieser Erde. Sicherlich gibt es auch irgendwo einen fertigen FB dafür.
Aufgrund der Komplexheit, ist es aber besser wenn Du Dir diesen Baustein selber schreibst, denn dann weißt Du was dort passiert.

Solltest Du wirklich tieferes Interesse daran haben, müßte ich noch einmal versuchen, die Regelungsstruktur aufzumalen und hier zu posten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## GobotheHero (12 August 2010)

Alter Schwede,
ich habe auch schon mit Brennern zu tuen gehabt, Rekuperatoren etc.
Aber so eine Doublecrossregelung hört sich interessant an =).

Um was für eine Leistungsstufe handelt es sich da?

Ich denke mal das muss ein riesen Ding sein das sich so etwas rentiert.
Interesant finde ich auch den Ansatz einfach über das Abgassystem abzuschalten.
Selber programmieren ist glaube ich in dem Fall Pflicht, damit man die Materie auch durchdringt.

Gruß
Gobo


----------



## knarf (12 August 2010)

Hallo,
einmal waren es 2 Anlagen zur Erhitzung von Wasserstoff und Thermalöl in einer Raffenerie (in der Summe 12 Brenner). Und ein anderes mal sind es 2 Brenner in einem Besicherungskessel in einem GuD Kraftwerk zur Erzeugung von 46 bar Dampf mit 510 °C gewesen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## JOHKU (12 August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

so langsam glaube ich ist über die Verhältnisregelung mit Luftmangelschaltung alles gesagt worden.
Was noch dazukommt sind einige Sicherheitsaspekte.
Der  TÜV sieht mittlerweile gerne redundante Mengenmessungen sprich  Messblenden mit doppelter Entnahme, 2 Transmittern und 2v2  (fehlersicherer) Auswertung.
Der Trend geht auch zu TÜV zertifizierten Bausteinen hin.
Das  Luft/Brennstoff Verhältnis sollte aus einer F-Software vorgegeben,  (evtl. mit variablen Lambda über den Leistungsbereich) oder zumindest  überwacht werden. Das tatsächliche Verhältnis wird zurückgerechnet und  mit dem ursprünglichen Sollwert in der F-Software verglichen und führt  ggf. zur Brennerabschaltung. (Lambdaüberwachung)
Wenn  die kosten für  die Mengenmessungen den Rahmen des Projektes überschreiten kann man auf  die Verbundregelung zurückgreifen die für einen einfachen Gas/Ölbrenner  absolut in Ordnung ist jedoch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl bei der  Brennereinstellung erfordert.

Gruß
Johannes

www.intherma.de


----------



## Beren (13 August 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## JOHKU (13 August 2010)

Beren schrieb:


> Tachchen
> 
> ,
> Wenn Du eine Rauchgasanalyse hast, kannst Du die Stöchiometrie an den CO  Werten ablesen. Kein CO im Rauchgas => Sauerstoffüberschuss.  Leichter CO-Anteil von 0,5 - 2% => leichter Erdgasüberschuss.




Dies ist jedoch nur die halbe Warheit. CO bildet sisch sowohl im  Unter- als auch im stark Überstochiometrischen Bereich. Man fährt die  Brenner unterstochiometrisch um NOx Bildung zu vermeiden. Unter Zugabe  von Tertiärluft wird dann aber der CO Anteil verbrannt.
Mit 2% CO  jagt dich der TÜV vom Hof! Ich habe die Grenzwerte für CO nicht im Kopf  aber bei Nox sind es 150 ug/m3. Ich behaupte aber dass schon 0,5% CO  sehr viel sind. CO ist nicht nur explosiv es ist auch verdammt giftig!  

Gruß
Johannes


----------

